# Molera



## Polar (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey 

I think Oliver has a small Molera, he's only 12 weeks old. I wondered if theres' a chance it will heal up fully as he's still a pup.

I know they live normal lives ect but just wondered.

Thanks.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Almost every chi has a molera. I may close up, it may not. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Beau is 2 years old and still has an open molera about the size of a quarter. It can close or stay open.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

As others have said it may not close or not all mine have had them some have closed completely and others not


----------



## Polar (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay.

So It's nothing to be concerned about?

Thanks.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Polar said:


> Okay.
> So It's nothing to be concerned about?
> Thanks.


As long as it is an normal molera and nothing is out of the ordinary it is nothing to be concerned about. It is more unusual to find a chi WITHOUT a molera than it is to find a chi with a molera, especially the small ones. It's no worry at all. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Of my 3 only one has a closed molera. Both of my other girl's moleras have gotten smaller but are still open. All of my girls are full grown. Here is some information that may help:
Molera Statement


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, the breeder I got Edie from was super-concerned to let us know that a chi without a molera could still be a full chi; it's considered normal for the breed but really large pups sometimes don't have one.


----------

